# Favorite Christmas Movie



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I just finished watching "Polar Express" for about the 10th time. I never get tired of it! It only came out in 2004, but it is now far and away my favorite Christmas movie. I love the look of it, seems halfway in between real and animation. My favorite scene is the dancing waiters in the train, when they're passing out the hot chocolate. Does anyone else on here love this movie? What are you favorite Christmas movies?
-- Eileen


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Home Alone and White Christmas!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

There was one they used to always run on TV when my kids were little - House Without a Christmas Tree - with Jason Robards. Haven't seen it in a long time, but I loved that one. One Special Night with James Garner and Julie Andrews. It's a Wonderful Life. Miracle on 34th Street.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

my kids are getting ready to watch the Polar Express right now! lol
I honestly haven't ever seen it.. too.much.to.DO!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Christmas Carol , Allister Simms. and Chevy Chase in Christmas Vaccation


----------



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

Love Actually-British ensemble piece. Hugh Grant, Liam Neeson, Emma Thompson, etc and a tour de force performance by Bill Nighy Oh, and Colin Firth. The opening and closing scenes at Gatwick arrivals chokes me up every time.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

We just watched Christmas Vacation last night. I think all of us can recite the dialogue by heart!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

A Christmas Story with Ralphie and the famous" Leg Lamp" So darn funny! Same with Christmas Vacation.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Another vote for Love Actually.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

OK, so we just got back from Christmas celebration with family. Christmas movies was one of the discussion topics. Did anyone know "Die Hard" is considered a Christmas movie? Someone googled "Christmas movies" and yes, it made most of the "lists".


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Die Hard? Jeesh, OK, I get it, we live in a really sick society. Oh well, I'll stick with Polar Express, (if you haven't seen it, check it out), I'm sure it's quite a bit more uplifting. If I'm in the mood for funny rather than uplifting, my pick is "Scrooged" with Bill Murray. Of course there is something about Bill Murray's face that makes me laugh no matter what he is in, I don't know why. 
-- Eileen


----------

